# Rats!



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

I've...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

just


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

noticed


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

that


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

Anti


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

Anty


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

has...............


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

has


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

beaten


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

my


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

post


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

c-c-c-


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

count?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

count


(so I'm considering spamming the Board)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn this 20 second delay. I never used to have this problem...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll get Avis in here to help - then you'll be sorry.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

You know what we're like when we get arguing.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh carp!  Tag teaming me


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

You


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

No-one will be able to get a word in.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Guys


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Are


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm too tired for this. I'm going to sleep. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Complete


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Postwhores


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Not


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

z


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

that


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2008)

z


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Im


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

Pfffft! So much for putting up the good fight!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Not or anything


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Im done....for now!


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 10, 2008)

Sheeeeesh! It's about time!


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't mods usually delete these and they don't count anyway?


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 10, 2008)

Why, what difference does it really make but take up a little server space. And it's all good clean fun.


----------



## Corry (Jan 10, 2008)

No, mods don't delete these.  

Usually they (I) instigate them.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 10, 2008)

I knew it! I just knew you were the one!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

Corry said:


> No, mods don't delete these.
> 
> Usually they (I) instigate them.


 

(Hi Corry!!)


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

OH.  Well ok...didn't know for sure.  Most forums I'm on don't allow spamming of the forum...
Or we have a separate section for that.
To keep the OT forum cleaner.

I really dont' mind much.  Go for it.  At least there's only a few...lol

+1


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm washing my hands of this mess...


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

No, you will be back to post again hawkeye...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

Corry said:


> No, mods don't delete these.
> 
> Usually they (I) instigate them.



And historically I have special rights concerning starting threads like this (I think).

I seem to remember some years back getting into a spam war with a Mod on here. She was deleting my threads as fast as I was creating them, but I believe it ended in a draw 


(But that was in the days when I could come on here sometimes and be the only member online...)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2008)

+1 for what it's worth _(knowing my luck I'll get banned for this...)_


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

^^^ Blimey, look 'oos tryin' ter increase 'is post count!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2008)

I know, feeble isn't it...

























_
lousy accent BTW_


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> _
> lousy accent BTW_


  :raisedbrow:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2008)

Care to prove me wrong?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

How would you propose I do that?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2008)

You're the lawyer...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

Shh! She'll start getting death threats if that becomes public knowledge.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought you'd stopped that sort of thing


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

No. We made an exception in the constitution for people who practice the legal arts and we burn them at the stake.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

My last name isn't d'Arc, thankyouverymuch. And I'm sure there's _noooo_ connection between the title of this thread and the current topic being discussed  :raisedbrow:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

I can see from your avatar that you have a pointy nose - a sure sign of being a witch/legal eagle.
And rats always desert a sinking ship so maybe I should start with the 'Titanic' jokes?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, let me start. 'How is Hertz different than the titanic?'


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 11, 2008)

ScottS said:


> No, you will be back to post again hawkeye...



I beg to differ...


----------



## Fangman (Jan 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Oh, let me start. 'How is Hertz different than the titanic?'[/quote
> 
> When the Titanic his the 'berg it didn't feel a thing - If I bump into anything it sure hurtz . . . . That is the transatlantic couzins spelling I believe


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

When is Anty like the Titanic?









When she goes down with all hands?
When it's every man for himself?
Women and children first?


Good job penguins only have stubby flippers - it means I'm just out of reach.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

You are in _sooooo_ much trouble, Mister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! and even !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmm... I am closely behind all of you ...

(post-count wise) .. but I quit spamming


----------



## Fangman (Jan 11, 2008)

In the wake of all that ice !


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> You are in _sooooo_ much trouble, Mister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! and even !!!!!!!!!!!!



See? Stubby little flippers that can't reach. You hold no terrors for the distant.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, well you never know when I might show up in Blighty. With flipper extensions. You've been warned.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread is a dark and evil place ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

Like a Canadian's navel.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

Orange? Naaah, Canadian's navel oranges are bright and tasty.

(Sheesh, I hope that's not a euphemism for something. You've suckered me far too often in the past with those. Shame on you for taking advantage of my trusting nature)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

Why do I suddenly feel nauseous?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

Ate some bad cheese? 

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor?

Went for a jog around the Water?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it was the thought that you eat orange Canadian navels... or possibly grow them in there.


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 11, 2008)

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 11, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> :lmao: :lmao:



shhht! we should be quiet and just watch ... maybe take some pictures too!


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 11, 2008)

I leave you guys alone for half a day...

:coffee:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 11, 2008)

too bad they switch to mute when the intercourse thing starts ...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

^^^ :shock: _Whaaaaaat?_

Sheesh, feels a bit like I'm in a zoo, being watched.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Sheesh, feels a bit like I'm in a zoo, being watched.



Soliciting voyeurism . . . .  What next . . . .and on ice!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

I think several posts on this thread have involved skating on thin ice!!


----------



## Fangman (Jan 11, 2008)

Our Fen skaters are already extinct so it looks as if we are back to Global warming again!


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 11, 2008)

:shock: Oh my!  Anty, I never pegged you as the exhibitionist sort!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

So what sort was she when you pegged her?


----------



## Viperjet (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sniff sniff* 

I smell spam.....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2008)

Your nose is probably too near the screen - unless you are having lunch


----------



## ScottS (Jan 11, 2008)

Mhmmmm SPAM!!!

Usually I participate, but this time im going to be reporting.....


or wait... switch that?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^ Oooo, you were considering reporting Hertz for spamming??


----------



## Fangman (Jan 12, 2008)

Hertz smam?   Now would he ever do such a thing?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

The fact that someone who starts spamming a board is said to have 'gone Rental' is nothing more than co-incidence.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

It's nothing at all to do with me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

Absolutely nothing to do with me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

Honest.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

And I mean that most sincerely.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

Cross my heart and hope never to be re-incarnated as a Canadian.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 12, 2008)

:raisedbrow:

..........layball:


You should be so lucky


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 12, 2008)

Now that's not going to scare anyone is it. Everyone know that's there's no one in Toronto who knows how to wield a baseball bat - if they did, they'd be first pick in the Skydome...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh yeah???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Appears two Brit guys are needed to take on one l'il ol' Canadian girl....



(Pretty funny line Chris, I've gotta admit!)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

Mounties worry me. How can you sleep at night knowing they are out there wearing funny hats and looking for rough, tough men?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 12, 2008)

[That wasn't a reference to the summer I spent working for the RCMP, was it?  Their bloody motto, "We always get our man", sure as heck haunted me that summer! That and the 'teehees' over technically being a 'mounted' police officer.]


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you sure you weren't  mountee?


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm... possibly she was the mounter?  (I suppose it all a matter of angles)


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> The fact that someone who starts spamming a board is said to have 'gone Rental' is nothing more than co-incidence.


 

Gone Rental eh? 


And OOOO Canadian V Brits!!

This is going to be good...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Are you sure you weren't  mountee?


Uh oh, the RCMP officers are _all_ called 'Mounties'!!

(It wasn't me, honest.)




Tangerini said:


> Hmm... possibly she was the mounter?  (I suppose it all a matter of angles)


Ohhhhh, et tu Tangerini?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ohhhhh, et *tu* Tangerini?



You'll claim it's Latin but we know that's the French-Canadian coming out.










But I'm sure he'll pop back in later :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 13, 2008)

Naughty...


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2008)

+1


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> +1


read the first page....could not help my self


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> You'll claim it's Latin but we know that's the French-Canadian coming out.


Oh Dog, your dyslexia is acting up again. When Tangerini referred to it being a matter of 'angles', you seem to have thought she meant 'anglaise'.  Silly boy.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually thought she said 'angels'...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, it would have been heavenly, that's true....  

And I used to have a heavenly body when young.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2008)

That's just what the French-Canadian (and the Mounties) said.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

(Probably some insult there I missed....)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2008)

Just the one, dear?


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ohhhhh, et tu Tangerini?



It was completely unavoidable :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Just the one, dear?


 OH, you'll 'one dear' all right. You'll one-dear what the heck hit you.  ("The mother of all flippers" would be the correct answer).


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2008)

Actually, I'm more likely to wonder what the heck _didn't_ hit me.
You can talk the talk but I doubt you can walk the walk (or should that be 'waddle the waddle' when referring to penguins?)


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 13, 2008)

And we used to know her as "Snow White". Oh my, my.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

Ohhhh, wise guy, eh?   (Nyuck nyuck nyuck).  Trust me, I walk the walk AND talk the talk. You just can't understand my so-called accent.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 13, 2008)

I still don't understand penguinese.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> You just can't understand my so-called accent.



You walk with an accent? Weird Canadian.

And you forget that we have met so I know your flipperings are naught but empty threats. I just have to produce the Gu and you become like putty.

Buahahahahahaha!






Ha!!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2008)

Pffft! I was on my best behaviour then and kept my flippering prowess under wraps. Won't be the case next time. :greenpbl:

And oooo, waving Gü about isn't fighting fair, now is it?  (You fight dirty.)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 13, 2008)

Hell! Better start selling tickets for this, could make my fortune...

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ I get 50% of the proceeds, right? .......






We have to act fast, though, before HvR gets bored and wanders off


----------



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2008)

Only 50%  I thought you were the star act!


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 14, 2008)

Is someone implying HvR has a short attention span. They have medication for that you know.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2008)

It's just that I get bored ea


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2008)

(Heehee, and there you have an example of someone being subliminally penguin-ipulated into doing exactly what I wanted them to do.  :greenpbl:  Damn I'm good! )


----------



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2008)

We all know you are good  . . . but what at?


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ I thought the earlier gist of this thread gave that away 










































(I couldn't resist Anty... honestly, it's a similar predicament to the rubbernecking car crashes phenomenon.  It simply cannot be avoided.)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 14, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> ^^^ I thought the earlier gist of this thread gave that away



That may be the case, but I think we're short a witness or two to corroborate the account given....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> (Heehee, and there you have an example of someone being subliminally penguin-ipulated into doing exactly what I wanted them to do.  :greenpbl:  Damn I'm good! )



Dream on!
You think I didn't work out what was going on in that tiny Canadian peanut and then do the one thing that would make you feel happy and superior? I thought it was the least I could do seeing as how I've been spanking you in other threads.
And naturally you will try to deny it but the truth is you will always have that nagging doubt that maybe I am just playing you for a sucker.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2008)

"Whatever you say"


----------



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2008)

Is Anty poorly?  She has just agreed with hertz!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2008)

Fangman said:


> Only 50% I thought you were the star act!


  I am. Chris and Hertz have to split the other 50%.  They can fight it out between them as to who gets how much



Fangman said:


> Is Anty poorly? She has just agreed with hertz!


  You must have missed that I put my words in quotation marks. And I'm quoting Hertz himself from a different thread where he said:  "I'm walking away by saying 'whatever you say' which is male-speak for 'I pity you and feel really sorry for your family' :mrgreen: "


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2008)

So either Anti is a male - or I have manipulated her into saying what I wanted her to. :twisted:


----------



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2008)

Manipulating Anty in a public forum?

I wonder what the world is coming to


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> So either Anti is a male - or I have manipulated her into saying what I wanted her to. :twisted:


Such illogical reasoning from _you_ is surprising.  (For example, would I have to be a 'double' to engage in double-speak?)  

I told you I'm multi-lingual, so can dabble in male-speak as well as other primitive languages.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, Cathy thinks she can speak my language too. That's OK, if she's happy, then we are at peace. But no way in hell ca I speak hers, for that I reluctantly admit dismal failure. I once thought I could, and she let me think that for several decades.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Such illogical reasoning from _you_ is surprising.



Perfectly logical reasoning, sweetie. But being a woman you wouldn't understand and you will keep denying it or trying to prove you are right so whatever. Now where is my tea? :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Now where is my tea? :mrgreen:


Do you want one lump, or two?


----------



## Battou (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> That may be the case, but I think we're short a witness or two to corroborate the account given....



I blame rubbernecking


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 15, 2008)

Watch out Van, next Anti will be asking if you want crumpets with that. And she may not be referring to anything to do with baking.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 15, 2008)

Crumpet? Van might get his fingers burnt.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2008)

Uh oh, another Brit euphemism. I just know it as a tasty confection which one eats slathered with jam. Goes well with tea.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 15, 2008)

Licking honey off a crumpet goes well at any time  . . . .In my dreams!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 15, 2008)

Licking a honey or some crumpet is always fun - in your dreams or elsewhere (except in the car park at Sainsbury's 3am Sunday morning).
I'm partial to a mouthful hot muffin myself.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2008)

Stud muffin?  Woohoo, I'll have to get me some of that too.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 16, 2008)

But Anti, don't you have them lined up around the block just waiting their turn?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 16, 2008)

Given where she lives, I guess the CN Tower would have to be concerned about the competition from a new 'tourist' attraction...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Licking a honey or some crumpet is always fun - in your dreams or elsewhere (except in the car park at Sainsbury's 3am Sunday morning).


 Heehee, sounds a little specific. As though you're speaking from personal experience. :stun:  (So _that's_ why they had your picture behind the counter at Sainsburys)



jstuedle said:


> But Anti, don't you have them lined up around the block just waiting their turn?


Ummm, yeah, yeah I do! (*quietly crosses fingers and checks to see if anyone is looking*)  



Chris of Arabia said:


> Given where she lives, I guess the CN Tower would have to be concerned about the competition from a new 'tourist' attraction...


 "You funny", Chris.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 16, 2008)

It does sound like a great PR stunt! You know, for your practice and all.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2008)

_What_ did you just call me??? :shock:












(j/k)


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 16, 2008)

We do "practice" at many things in life. Your choice.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought she would have stopped practicing by now and become a professional...


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 16, 2008)

We both know that even when we get paid we still need to keep in practice.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2008)

Preparation is the key. And practice makes perfect.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 16, 2008)

Life is all practice - everything how often we thought we did it is always a first time'

The trouble is that I thought after all that practice I had reached perfection but my wife keeps reminding me I have not!

:hail::hail::hail:  I know my place - well behind kids, grandchildren and their pets!


----------

